# The Wakefield Arms, Wakefield



## Stealth_Snapper (Jul 10, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been in here yet. I've lived nearby for years and it has been left empty for a good few years now. I've never fancied it due to the local druggies using it as a fix den. But from what i can gather after i last inspected it on saturday it's been bricked up.
No one seems to know what the plans are for it as nothing ever materialises.

Alan


----------



## cinestep (Jul 11, 2008)

I have just got in from a visit to the Wakefield Arms and here was your message Alan!

Apart from the dealers and users it looks very burnt out.

The pub apparently has a place in the history of concrete. Take a look at this cutting from CONCRETE of October 1978






(I believe OPC stands for ordinary Portland cement)

I didn't like to hang around even at 5.30 on a wet afternoon but here is a taste of the building today:














I am tempted to ask the local civic society and the council what the news is...


----------



## Stealth_Snapper (Jul 13, 2008)

There's an article in this weeks Wakefield Express with some info on its future, along with details on the ABC Cinema. When i had a snoop round last week there were loads of emo goths smoking weed round the back. It does look very burnt out, and by the look of how the breeze blocks have been cemented into the windows and doors its as if they'd done it from the outside. This suggested that the inside is seriously unsafe, collapsed floors and so on.

If getting in fails, there's some nice decay in the train station


----------



## cinestep (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Stealth. Could you give us some indication of what the Wakefield Express story was suggesting? 

I can see Kirkgate Station is very attractive but it looks very tightly shut up.


----------

